# For anyone who may find themselves in Sydney, Australia



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Here is a Facebook page that my girlfriend made all about different places you to eat and hang out in Sydney. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Deliciousness-of-Sydney/249713598381585 She just started it not too long ago, so there isn't a lot of information on there yet, but she's working hard on it so any support would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting.


----------

